# Pleased to share my 6 month tummy progress pictures!



## aliss

After 6 months of (very) hard work, I think I am finally seeing major results! I had a big baby (9lb 3oz) and gained a fair bit during my pregnancy (around 45lbs), but 6 months of healthy eating and consistent very heavy weight lifting has done the trick. I still have more goals ahead but for now, I'm pleased.

July 2010 (1 month post-partum, 141lbs)


October 2010 (3-4 months post-partum, halfway, 138lbs)


January 2011 (6 months post-partum, 134lbs)


And sucking it in.. just for the hell of it  The above is relaxed.


----------



## Blah11

Looks fab. You've obv gained loads of muscle, well done!


----------



## aliss

Thanks hun :) Apparently muscle memory helps you regain faster if you worked out before so I think that gave me a boost


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Looking amazing! Wish i had your tummy!!


----------



## Vickie

you look amazing! :)


----------



## sophd

Wow, amazing!!! Well done you! :happydance:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow! Fab :D


----------



## CocoaOne

I officially don't like you anymore Aliss! :rofl:

I can't complain too much, I haven't done any official exercise since LO was born so I've only got myself to blame!

Well done hun, you look amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## purplerose

Looking fantastic there :D


----------



## bluebell

Wow, well done :D The hard work is obviously paying off!!

xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Well done Aliss! You are an inspiration to us all, that it can be done (with very hard work and sensible eating!)
xx


----------



## Hayley83

Wow thats amazing , you look really good well done :happydance:


----------



## aliss

Thanks ladies!! :)


----------



## Neferet

Wow- you look amazing! Wish I had your belly!


----------

